# Laufradsatz Shimano Deore Mach1 MX



## gotcha65432 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!  
Ich biete momentan meinen Laufradsatz bei eBay an. Er ist gebraucht, aber in gutem Zustand. Optisch sind nur wenige, kleine Kratzer vorhanden, eben das, was üblicherweise schnell passiert. Technisch sind sie in einwandfreiem Zustand, kein Seiten- oder Höhenschlag. Sie bietet platz für Reifen bis 2.3 Größe und sind sehr robust. NP liegt bei über 100. Das Angebot läuft Montagabend aus, also noch schnell reinschauen! 

*Beschreibung  Felge:* 

26 x 1.90 Mach 1 MX  Disc (Reifenbreite bis 2.3 ohne Probleme möglich) 
32 Loch, Alu, schwarz 
ETRTO   559-19, mit Ösen 
Ventilloch 6,5 mm
 *Beschreibung  Nabe: * 

Shimano Deore Disc,  8/9-fach, schwarz 
6-Loch Aufnahme  
GW 100mm / 135mm (Standartgröße)
Speichen  Niro schwarz 
 so, und hier der Link: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290438608270&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

viel Spaß beim bieten!


----------

